# Satellite TV



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi, Does anyone know a good Satellite TV installer in the Tomar region. We are coming to visit on the 8th Oct to stay in our new house and want to get it fitted whilst we are there. Thanks in advance.lane:


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi,
I've sent you a pm.


----------

